# liverpool



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

First Thatcher dies, then Ferguson retires. Somewhere, there is a Scouser with a lamp and one wish left.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chewi (Mar 7, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

